# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Hibernation Question

## Mitchell

I know it is really early to bring this up but my parents want my to get rid of my toads cause i can't bring them in for the winter. So i was wondering in i leave them outside covered up how many inches of dirt do they need to hibernate properly?

----------


## demon amphibians

how cold does it get in your area during the winter? Also are your toads wild caught and native to your area?

----------

